# Organic Doughnuts Mmmmm



## ricot (Dec 14, 2013)

Ok got a new space set up.. And while TSD is down.. And ICM is getting old.. 
I figure I'll make a little nest here to show it.. until I get paranoid enough

Hopefully find a nice pheno out of 6 females of
3 HOL Sour Diesel IBL 
1 BOG LifeSaver 
1 Fractal Deep Strawberry Diesel 
1 HFH Erdpurt x NLB7(or some shit, because it was 1 of 2 individually wrapped seeds within the normal pack, and autoflowers a bit)

Space is 10x6.. Got two adjustable 1ks.. Only using one @75% right now. Will use both with 12-16 plants next. 5k window A/C. 
Medium is an organic mix I'll post if anyone inquires.. They get just water, sometimes little random shit like aloe.

But.. Nothing special happening yet. Just flipped em a few days ago, and will take clones tonight.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome to riu! Post your mix. I'm putting one together right now, I like to see what others incorporate. Your girls look thirsty. Did you just transplant?


----------



## ricot (Dec 14, 2013)

To spark some interest here's some old stuff saved by ICM.. that I posted before going overseas. 
Out of this old 600w closet which was vert and organic even in 07 when I started. 


Chimera's Grapefruit x Blueberry 


Buddha's Chiesel


----------



## ricot (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey Steelheader thanks brother! I will post the mix next time I come from outside, and grab my notebook. 
They were definitely dry and thirsty when I transplanted about two nights ago. Should be good now though. Just me being lazy getting everything together.


----------



## ricot (Dec 15, 2013)

Took some clones last night. I'll be lucky to get a single one to root out of 24. 
Regardless of how cold it is and how small n shitty the cuts are JIFFY PLUGS SUCK! PEAT PLUGS.. WHATEVER.. THEY SUCK!!! They turn into a powdery peat mush. It was my first time using them because I got a cheap bag of 500 and I think I'll have 480 more for a while I normally use rapid rooters with damn good results. 

Anyway.. Here they are..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

yea i hate those to. i just went back to my old method of one per 4in pot ( solo cups this time) i use my normal soil with a little extra perlite with like a 98% success. i tried twice in 6 packs with like 50% loss.


----------



## ricot (Dec 16, 2013)

Hm I might actually try to switch them from these POS's to a watered down mix of soil. 
Do you keep the cups fairly moist the entire time they root like the plugs?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

yea i cover them and mist daily. where did you go over seas? I lived in Germany for 2 years.


----------



## ricot (Dec 16, 2013)

Cool, it can't get much worse than these mush plugs.. So I'll try transplanting into soil when I get a chance tonight. Hopefully the amendments don't burn them. 
I went to Afghanistan for a year and I couldn't wait to get home to do exactly this again&#8230; Which ironically, or not.. is as safe as being overseas...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

yea for us. LA is f'ing stupid with the cock eyed ass laws. Probably safer therei spent 7 months in Kosovo back in 00-01


----------



## ricot (Dec 18, 2013)

Better picture of the space and flowering plants about day 10.. 


And here's the clones about 3 days after cut.. Aloe foliar does amazing things I'm serious! I didn't cover them or do anything.. Just sprayed aloe and left on a heating pad.. Still coming out of these shitty plugs tonight though into some soil.


And my soil mix even though Steelheader has probably seen it on the other forum by now.. 
1/3 peat, perlite, compost
1 gal vermiculite
1/2 cup alfalfa, neem, crab, kelp
1 cup FBM 
1 cup Biotone Starter+
1 cup 3 part mix: 1 part gypsum, 1 part azomite, 2 parts oyster shell flour
1/2 cup greensand

Additions are aloe, comfrey, yarrow, horsetail, and BioAg products(Cyto+ and Endo myco)

Will get some biochar and lavarock in there soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 22, 2013)

looking good. i love the aloe


----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 23, 2013)

welcome to riu, ricot and welcome back from Afghan. I spent 4 years there myself. 

What can you tell me about HOL SD IBL? is it based off of Rez' work? I assume you picked it up at sb. can't find much online about it.
btw, nice looking plants, bud. *rep


edit: after welcoming you to riu, I see you have been here longer than I.


----------



## Rambro (Dec 23, 2013)

just curious, what was your setup and yield like for the 600w vertical grows youve done?


----------



## ricot (Dec 23, 2013)

EvlMunkee said:


> welcome to riu, ricot and welcome back from Afghan. I spent 4 years there myself.
> 
> What can you tell me about HOL SD IBL? is it based off of Rez' work? I assume you picked it up at sb. can't find much online about it.
> btw, nice looking plants, bud. *rep
> ...


Back when I was only lurking and learning I registered.. Then basically stayed put at ICM.. Still do just mostly lurk and learn though lol.. Surprised I could still log in.. 
But anyway.. thanks a ton brother! Very nice of you. 
The SD IBL was a freebie that indeed came from SB. I think there may be a thread about it in HOL's sub-forum at ICM. 
From what I can tell.. I have two different phenos.. One is more squat and indica like.. And the other is the total opposite of that.. Skinny stems and stretchy and a little slow to flower..



Rambro said:


> just curious, what was your setup and yield like for the 600w vertical grows youve done?


The most I pulled from that closet is a little more than 15oz. It was very limited on space though.. And I wanna say it was a grow I don't have pictured where I doubled the circle by putting pots on top of the others between each plant space.. Like a ghetto two level coliseum I guess.. 

I'm just trying to see what the genetics are like on these 6 plants.. And from what it looks like so far.. The erdpurt which is fast as hell to flower and smells amazing will be the only thing I keep. The others aren't so great.. Could be a hot mix though.. Or temp fluctuations.. Or both. I guess we'll see. 
Will try to get up there for pictures tonight. Nothing really new though.. Just starting to flower.


----------



## ricot (Dec 23, 2013)

I can't wait till this is over and I get enough clones.. I wanna run a stadium w/ A LOT of single cola style plants in 1 gal pots.. 4-5 tiers a side 10' long. Just waiting till this is over and I can sample the erdpurt which grows perfectly for this&#8230; But don't know how she smokes yet.


----------



## Rambro (Dec 23, 2013)

ive got 4 girls around a 600w cooltube in a 4x4 tent. i vegged for about a month, almost in 3rd week of flower and theyre all about 3 feet tall. wish i would have vegged a bit less cuz now sometimes the plants touch the sides and front/back of the tent with the door closed and theyre maybe like 2-3 inches away from the cool tube. have you ever experienced mold or pm from the plants touching the side of the tent while growing?my RH is usually 30simething through 45. theyre all growing tree style and im trying to avoid pruning limbs but i might have to if mold or mildew sets in.


----------



## ricot (Dec 23, 2013)

Yep.. But it's very humid here and never had a dehumidifier running. Just worry about getting good air movement through those big buds and crowded areas. Trim the backsides. I only had issues with big tight buds rotting in the middle. 
If you can get some stakes or bamboo rods.. Just spread them out and pull them back from the light a little the best you can, run a fan or two, and trim what doesn't need to be there including some fan leaves off the front. And trim off small bottom shit that looks like it won't produce hardly any bud as well. 
Best of luck on your harvest brother. Just give em some love.


----------



## ricot (Dec 24, 2013)

*Day 17 Flowering..


Erdpurt..* which I'm interested in. This thing was tryna flower in veg and is really taking off now that it's time.. 


*Sour Diesel.. *The lanky pheno.. which could be nice.. But it would have to be really nice to keep me from running a stadium using a different plant(like erdpurt) next grow&#8230;


----------



## ricot (Dec 24, 2013)

*Other two SD's.. *They need a trimming, and all the girls will get it tomorrow night when they're watered. 


*DeepStrawberryDiesel.. *Leaves bigger than my hand, and needs to be trimmed too. 


*Lifesaver&#8230; *Doing terrible. Having a bitch fit probably due to temp fluctuations coupled with the hot mix that didn't cook for very long. Gonna throw her away, or see if she comes around even half way and make edibles or oil. But fuck her basically.


That's all for now, nothing really special happening. But the erdpurt is growing pretty fast and smells fantastic. So, I'm anxious to see how soon it finishes and how it smokes..


And will someone please tell me why it rotated like every picture..? They're showing fine on my computer before being uploaded&#8230; 
As for the quality of them.. Best I can do in that bright ass room through Lumii glasses which I HIGHLY recommend for $20!!!


----------



## Rambro (Dec 24, 2013)

today theyre 19 days into 12/12. should i have already been pruning the larf and small shaded limbs on the backside of the plant? i havent been defoliating any, just tucking down the huge fan leaves that shade lower buds. when should i start pruning shit and defoliating some? thanks one of these days when im less paranoid im gonna post some pics


----------



## ricot (Dec 24, 2013)

I understand the paranoia. I feel it sometimes myself.
But they should be good to prune like right now. I'm gonna do mine tonight. After two weeks or after the stretch is over is when you should prune and you're about exactly there. Just take off those really huge fans blocking the plant like mine are. And lower and back shoots that aren't getting the light they need. I'm gonna do mine tonight after they're watered to try minimizing stress. 
And it doesn't hurt to take a little something off here and there after they recover from this big initial prune.


----------



## ricot (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year guys! Best wishes to everyone. Quick lil update here..
The diesels are impressing me more every day in terms of their smell and little bit of frost. I'm a tad interested now..
But the erdpurt is just fuckin PUMPIN along. I wouldn't be surprised if it finished in 50 days or so.. And it's what I'm really interested in Check it out! 
Day 23


----------

